# Mein Tablet mag eine einzelne LAN-Dose nicht...



## Meisterzunge (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

bin total ratlos:

Mein Tablet hatte bisher immer über einen USB-LAN-Adapter (Bobgear) einen Netzwerkzugang per RJ45. Seit neustem funktioniert es nicht mehr (Keine Link-LED des Tablets mehr am Switch zu sehen). Mein Laptop wird dort aber problemlos erkannt - nur dieses Tablet (welches bis vor Kurzem noch lief) hat Probleme.

Habe das Tablet auch schon rebootet und auch auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt, ohne Erfolg.

Das komische ist:
- Das Tablett funktioniert an einer anderen LAN-Dose
- Das Tablett funktioniert an der ursprünglichen LAN-Dose NICHT (Vor zwei Tagen hat es das aber noch)
- Der Laptop funktioniert an beiden LAN-Dosen

Kann es sein dass eine Ader auf der Strecke zum Switch defekt ist, der Bobgear-LAN-Adapter damit ein Problem hat, der Laptop aber nicht!? Sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

ich würde den Fehler auch eher an der Verbindung zwischen Buchse und Switch suchen. Haben du oder ein Bekannter einen Kabeltester?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## ikosaeder (12. Dezember 2014)

Schwierig da etwas genau zu sagen, aber ich würde auf ein Problem in deinem Adapter tippen. Hast du vielleicht ein anderes Tablet das du mit dem Adapter testen kannst?
Ansonsten musst du die Kabel einmal durchmessen um zu sehen, ob es an der Dose liegt. Wobei ein Netzwerkkabel das fest liegt nicht einfach kaputt geht. Höchstens mechanische Einwirkung auf die Lan-Dose könnte imho zu einem Wackelkontakt führen. 
Also erst mal messen und dann gegebenenfalls die Dose mal abschrauben und den Anschluß überprüfen.
Stecken die Kabel im Switch richtig drin?


----------



## Meisterzunge (15. Dezember 2014)

Hi, Danke für eure Tipps!

Nen Kabeltesten habe ich nicht, aber ich könnte mit nen netzwerkkabel mal auseinander schneiden und jeweils ein Kabel-Ende an die beiden LAN-Dosen und die einzelnen Adern auf Durchgang prüfen..

Ich habe Angst davor die Dose aufzumachen weil es eine Quahl war an dieser Stelle die Dose zu montieren und anzuklemmen... :O

Wegen dem LAN Adapter:
Kann es jetzt gerade nicht mit nem anderen Tablett testenn weil es jetzt gerade funktioniert ..... aber gestern hatte es zwischendurch auch schonmal für 2 Stunden geklappt!?! Ich werde da nicht schlau raus


----------



## SpiceLab (15. Dezember 2014)

Meisterzunge hat gesagt.:


> Wegen dem LAN Adapter:
> Kann es jetzt gerade nicht mit nem anderen Tablett testenn weil es jetzt gerade funktioniert ..... aber gestern hatte es zwischendurch auch schonmal für 2 Stunden geklappt!?! Ich werde da nicht schlau raus


Das spricht doch sehr für einen Wackelkontakt.


----------



## Meisterzunge (23. Dezember 2014)

Aber dagegen spricht dass es IMMER an der anderen LAN Dose klappt.. das ist einfach merkwürdig. Das Problem ist leider nicht gelöst, aber es spielt jetzt keine Rolle mehr - ich tausche das Gerät jetzt aus und setze es woanders ein. Dann ist es egal.

Danke euch!


----------

